# Vent Fans in basement bathrooms



## muehleisem (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm finishing my basement and putting in a half-bath. Installing a vent fan would be difficult as there is no easy way to vent it. I have a two story home and there are no windows near where the bathroom will be. Per code, is it required to have a fan? Are there any types of fans that can accommodate this type of situation?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

By most codes, a bathroom must have either a fan or a window. Why can't your run the vent through the rim joist?


----------



## M Engineer (Feb 2, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> By most codes, a bathroom must have either a fan or a window. Why can't your run the vent through the rim joist?


That is what I am doing on mine.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

md2 is correct run vent through rim joist and use a "dryer" vent cover out side usually takes drilling a 4 1/8 to 4 1/4 hole but never fun if it is a brick house will need to rent masonry core drill for best results


----------



## muehleisem (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Being somewhat of a novice with remodeling I'm assuming by rim joist you mean the joist above the foundation? If that's not it, sorry for my stupidity. But if that's my only option, I'll have to figure the best way. The outside wall is about fifteen feet away from where the vent fan will be. I guess I can use dryer vent ductwork and run it along the joists and then make a hole when I get to the foundation. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Home Depot/Lowes/Etc. have the 4" hole saw cut out for punching a hole in the board to get to the outside.

Check code in your area: the duct may need to be insulated part of the way from the outside.

Also, make sure your area can use the flexi-ducting.

Why is the outside wall so far away from where the fan will be?

B


----------



## muehleisem (Feb 16, 2012)

Beepster. Thanks for the response. The fan is that far from the wall due to the way the bathroom is configured. The builder installed the toilet drain when the house was built. So I have to kind of build the bathroom around the drain. And it's situated that far from the outside walls. 
I can go through the rim joist pretty easily except that there is brick facing on the other side, which is the front of the house. I'll have to go through the brick also. I'll check code about the insulation part too.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

...front of house, . 

...brick outside, .

Is it possible to go the other way between the joists to the back of the house? If so, how far?

FYI, spoke with the inspector here in Edina and he said 36" of insulation around pipe from the outside. Recommended solid pipe. If flexy, box must say "for dryer".

Ooops, I am talking about dryer. I believe insulation is same for fan.


B


----------



## arts (Feb 22, 2012)

Codes here require one size larger vent pipe than the one exiting the fan. (eg. 3" fan +adapter to 4" pipe). Also slope pipe slightly to the outside to remove condensation. Cannot use flex pipe, Must seal joints. (use aluminum tape). Vents through unheated areas must be insulated. There is a rule for supports but I don't know what the spacing is.


----------



## muehleisem (Feb 16, 2012)

going to the back of the house would be even farther. And also there is furnace ductwork in the way. I was thinking rigid pipe would be better anyway. I've used the flexi for the dryer in the past and haven't been happy with it. 
I really don't like venting it to the front of the house so I'm not sure how to proceed. May have to talk with a local plumber to get some ideas.
Thanks


----------

